# Raffle to win a bespoke saddle in aid of our NHS staff



## HERITAGE SADDLERY (20 April 2020)

Hi all, I do hope this will be allowed here...

I am raffling a Heritage Bespoke Saddle, in aid of our amazing NHS staff. The tickets are £10 each and all profit goes to the NHS Covid-19 appeal

The value of the saddle is up £1000.00 and will be custom built, this saddle can be chosen from my website

Here is the link https://raffall.com/17394/enter-raffle-to-win-heritage-saddlery-nhs-raffle-hosted-by-matt-marlow

Thanks in advance M Marlow


----------

